# Pics from P.E.I......



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

We had a huge month of December......almost 200cm snow. January started off with two good storms, but a thaw last week took the cuttings down big time....we'll see what happens tonight with a predicted 15 cm and strong NE winds....here's a few pics.....oh yeah.....my customer list went from 90 last year to 125 this year.....gotta like that early snow!!!!!!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

how big is pei? how many people?


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Good to see another maritimer on plowsite. We are getting pounded right now with snow, so you guys must be getting hit across the straight. We are having an old fashion Atlantic Canadian winter this year eh? That JD is awsome, love the cab. Neck must get sore after all of the driveways eh? Let me know how you make out with are storm.

Ryan


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You can go for days as long as Timmy stays warm!


----------



## HighlandPlow (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey nice John Deere!!!

Where in PEI are you? It sort of looks like the intersection in North River in the distance.

Lots of snow is great for business.tymusic


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

bribrius;487192 said:


> how big is pei? how many people?


 It's not a big place.....probably only 220 kms long and around 138,000 peeps......it get's it far share of snow though.....


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

HighlandPlow;487215 said:


> Hey nice John Deere!!!
> 
> Where in PEI are you? It sort of looks like the intersection in North River in the distance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice John Deere how do you like the blower on it?


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

Supper Grassy;487286 said:


> Nice John Deere how do you like the blower on it?


I like the blower a lot....it's made by Pronovost.....do you see many tractors with blowers in your area?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice JD!!!


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

nice lookin machine. i've run a couple customers JD's, thier sweet tractors. very comfortable to operate.

how many HP?


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

RdTeK;487304 said:


> do you see many tractors with blowers in your area?


No, so far this year i have only seen some some flakes

most guys here run loaders w/ pushers


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice tractor and pics. 

I visited PEI many years ago, beautiful island. Would love to visit in the winter.


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

RDTek,

How'd you make out with our latest storm. Looks like another one over night Thursday into Friday for Fredericton so it will probably hit you later Friday? Did you get any new pictures?

Ryan


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

Freddy130;488858 said:


> RDTek,
> 
> How'd you make out with our latest storm. Looks like another one over night Thursday into Friday for Fredericton so it will probably hit you later Friday? Did you get any new pictures?
> 
> Ryan


 All the storm warnings for Tuesday were way off here....we only got 6cm, but Wednesday when there were no storm warnings, we got 12cm and tons of wind. That wind is sure a pita for drifting in driveways.....did you guys get any snow out of that storm?.....we're expecting some snow/rain mix sometime Friday afternoon and ending through the night....should be sloppy stuff to move.......:crying:


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah we got a good dump of snow here I would say in places 30cms plus and the wind wasn't bad here ( we haven't had a snow storm less then 20cm this winter yet) I saw video from the island on ATV with the blowing snow looked like hell. Yeah this storm coming is going to be a mess calling for 10 cms then 2-4 mm of rain. This will be fun to plow. 

Ryan


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

Freddy130;490392 said:


> Yeah we got a good dump of snow here I would say in places 30cms plus and the wind wasn't bad here ( we haven't had a snow storm less then 20cm this winter yet) I saw video from the island on ATV with the blowing snow looked like hell. Yeah this storm coming is going to be a mess calling for 10 cms then 2-4 mm of rain. This will be fun to plow.
> 
> Ryan


 We ended up getting 5cm and high winds.....some driveways were drifted in solid though....it changed to rain and really made a mess....by the end of my run, I was blowing more water than snow....hopefully we get a break now for a bit....


----------

